# Who would you pick?



## Ender (Aug 21, 2003)

if you were surrounded by ten gang bangers and you had only one friend with you....and you knew you were in for a fight.What style would you want him to be..OTHER than your own style.

 Me, I think someone from Jeet Kun Do, because of the flow and speed they show. That and the similarities to kenpo...but thats just my opinion.


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 21, 2003)

Personally, the style wouldn't matter as much as the person's level of skill and experience with combat.  I'd also take into consideration whether the person could fight cooperatively or at least not knock my block out as well  But, that's just me.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 21, 2003)

Does Yoda count?!!   

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 21, 2003)

style wouldnt matter to me!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2003)

Style dosen't matter, But HEART does!:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 21, 2003)

Id pick the one who Knows "Ching Ching POW!" and had his handgun handy.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Oh, man, Punk you beat me to it.  That's the style I'd go with too.  Of course Nike-do would come in real handy as well.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

Having been in close situations, with some people I know the ones I would trust to have at my side and able to work together.

I think the Trust in the person guarding your back and flank is much more important.

Now, I hope to be smart enough not to be where the gang bangers are, and if I am to be aware enough not to get involved, or to stay out of their path.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 21, 2003)

any style would do as long as they had a good fighters heart and mentality!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 21, 2003)

Style is of no importance. Guts is more like it.


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

One of my friends that is retired Special Forces or Force Recon or Navy Seal, with all their accoutrements.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Aug 21, 2003)

As most said, style doesn't matter to me.  I just want some "down for whatever", hardcore bastard with me.  Someone like the late great Mas Oyama.

Peace & health,


----------



## Ender (Aug 21, 2003)

what a bunch of mushy answers!!*pfffffft


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *what a bunch of mushy answers!!*pfffffft *



:soapbox: 

Ender, I am confused by this post.


If it is a joke, then I do not see the smiles or with whom you are joking with.

If it is derogatory, then, I see no reason for this thread at all. You want to discuss which art is the best? Grow UP and realize it is not the art but the person in the fight.

Like I said, I have been surrounded numerous times in the past, and I know what worked for me, and I know it was not always what worked for others. I have seen people run for the hills and leave me high and dry. I have seen those stand by me and I have stood by them.

So, I see a single immature reply here or at best poor attempt at humor.
:soapbox:


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 21, 2003)

I'd want some guy who trains in a McDojo, and has no skill what so ever. It would also help if he had no physical talent. 

Why you ask......simple

Because when they are having such a great time beating that wimp, I run like hell. Or join in. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OULobo (Aug 22, 2003)

The answer is obviously a jedi. he would just send them home with a wave of his hand. . . .or deal out a little light sabre justice with that classic  and patented charred flesh and smoldering bone smell. :jedi1:

Truthfully I think a highly motivated and confident friend extensively trained in military combatives would be my personal choice, but I like ching ching pow too :2pistols:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 22, 2003)

Can I have the Big Show or Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *:soapbox:
> 
> Ender, I am confused by this post.
> ...



well the point was to see what other styles people admire or find effective, Hence the part of "other than your own style". That alone would tell you it's not about which art is best.

if you found it derogatory, then perhaps you might want to grow in maturity department or add a sense of humor to your personality. I always find it amusing when people tell others to grow up, it's usually a sign of arrogance or self righteousness on thier part.*S


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 22, 2003)

> well the point was to see what other styles people admire or find effective,



Perhaps it would have been better to directly ask this question?


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2003)

perhaps...*nods


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *well the point was to see what other styles people admire or find effective, Hence the part of "other than your own style". That alone would tell you it's not about which art is best.
> 
> if you found it derogatory, then perhaps you might want to grow in maturity department or add a sense of humor to your personality. I always find it amusing when people tell others to grow up, it's usually a sign of arrogance or self righteousness on thier part.*S *




Ah Other Styles, then you assumed that everyone has Crossed Trained ????

As to the adding of the sense of humor. I am working on it.

As to growing up, NEVER and YOU CAN NOT MAKE ME! So There! 

And, I find it amusing the number of Trolls that show and ask which art is the best, like this topic has not been discussed since the first time two opposing Cro-Magnum's meet and decided to have it out over territory.

Now as you replied with a further explanation to your post, this is good. Thank You.


As to Arrogance, I have never claimed to be great or the best or even ranked or better than most. I leave that for you and others to decide after you meet me and see who I move and or teach and or just drink a beer or lemonade with you.

As to self-rightousness, this would assume that I have some beliefs that I want everyone else to believe.

Well just so that you know here are my Beliefs.

MY Beliefs are mine, and not yours, I care not if you agree with them. I am the one who has to live with them. All, I ask is that do not make me listen too or follow your beliefs. Discuss them in a philosophical way over a drink of some kind no porblem.

I believe the ball is back in your court. (* Volley *)


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 22, 2003)

Ender.. get in your corner now ~!!   Rich get in yours.. and when the bell rings..  then come out and fight fair.. Let the games begin~!!!

*mumbling about testosterone being bottled and sold.. I'd make billions~!!!


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 22, 2003)

I would choose our heavenly savior, the lord, jesus H christ


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ender.. get in your corner now ~!!   Rich get in yours.. and when the bell rings..  then come out and fight fair.. Let the games begin~!!!
> 
> *mumbling about testosterone being bottled and sold.. I'd make billions~!!!
> *



I love the smell of estrogen in the morning...*L


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *I would choose our heavenly savior, the lord, jesus H christ
> 
> *



Ah, BUT... he is always on our side, regardless of wether we invite him or not... So choose another...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *I love the smell of estrogen in the morning...*L *



Then you are the only one. 

...................................

On a side note Ender. You have the BKF symbol as your avatar. Do you study as a BKF student?


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

Nobody picked Chiun or Remo Williams....


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 25, 2003)

Someone with a UZI, AK47 or a StreetSweeper.


----------



## MJS (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Id pick the one who Knows "Ching Ching POW!" and had his handgun handy. *



I'd like to comment on 2 things.  First, to answer the main question--I'd pick the person that had the most practical fighting skill.  As for the art, doesnt matter to me.

Now on to the second part.  I often laugh when people say that they will get their gun.  I havent seen too many people who own guns actually carrying them around with them on them.  Yeah, it might be in the car, but what good is it going to do you there?  Against mult. attackers, you better be a good shot and be able to shoot quickly, because if you can't you will most likely find yourself getting pounded by the rest of the group.  

There are so many things to take into consideration, it amazes me as to how many people say they will just take out the gun and start shooting.

Mike


----------



## OULobo (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *
> Now on to the second part.  I often laugh when people say that they will get their gun.  I havent seen too many people who own guns actually carrying them around with them on them.  Yeah, it might be in the car, but what good is it going to do you there?  Against mult. attackers, you better be a good shot and be able to shoot quickly, because if you can't you will most likely find yourself getting pounded by the rest of the group.
> 
> Mike *



Although I generally agree, I feel the need to come to the aid of my fellow gun bunnies and to play devil's advocate. There are quite a few people around my parts carrying guns (legal or not) and you usually can't see the guns on them. That's the point of CONCEALED carry (and above average perception of your surroundings and the people around you). 

On multiple attackers I tend to think that when one guy goes down in a spurt of blood the others tend to rethink thier position and the possible outcomes. This is only a factor when you are dealing with small groups (2-4), anymore than that and I agree that mob mentality starts to take over and then you are in trouble (unless you have a full auto assault rifle and even then its trouble, besides, who can actually hide a rifle on themselves). Still, I don't think I have seen many groups over 4 people walking around in standard situations (mall, business district streets, suburbs). 

In support of MJS, I think that people take using guns far too lightly. The impact on personal pychology and legal issues get overlooked by machismo ("No one can stand up to me and my guns") and cold logic ("I'd just shoot'em"). I think this is more an issue with guns because they are distance killers and they allow peopl to kill with more physical ease. I know this isn't the firearms forum, but this is just my $0.02.


----------



## KennethKu (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah, but do you know how many attacks have been preempted by the show of a hand gun?  

Most people do not realize that guns have been used in DETERRING attacks, with extreme success.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KennethKu _
> *Yeah, but do you know how many attacks have been preempted by the show of a hand gun?
> 
> Most people do not realize that guns have been used in DETERRING attacks, with extreme success. *



Discussions on Firearms can be taken to the Firearm Forum


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 8, 2003)

I would pick the Incredible Hulk, cause he's friggin' huge! And bullet-proof!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd take the 'Hitmen of WV'  the fearless 4 along with  couple  ex special forces  friends


----------



## Kroy (Sep 8, 2003)

One of my good friends grew up a street fighter (due to the crappy neighborhood he was raised in) with no martial art skills what-so-ever! And I would choose him any day for my back up, he's been there and know's what it is all about.:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 8, 2003)

I would still say the guy with the biggest set of marbles that is willing to stand there with you rather than head for the hills.


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson or Mr. Gattling.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson or Mr. Gattling. *



...sounds good...I'd want my partner to have a first degree in Gun-Fu...


----------



## KennethKu (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I would still say the guy with the biggest set of marbles that is willing to stand there with you rather than head for the hills. *


Yeah. That would just be a double funeral.


----------

